# Couple of AR15 Questions



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

I recently put together my first ar and the charging handle is tough to pull back. it almost smells like it is burning when you pull it back. i know it is supposed to be easy to pull back but this has been tough. do you think it has to just be worked out by keep pulling it back. any help would be appreciated.

2nd question- i wante to build a 308 ar. are they easy to find parts. do they call them ar 10. it will be used to hunt varmints. thanks for your help, is it the same 308 lower and i am guessing a 308 upper


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

If Im not mistaken I believe all you would need is the 308 upper, as the lower is the same either way, with maybe only diffrence would be a few internal parts.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would take the AR to a gunsmith or the very least to your local shop and see if somebody can figure out the issue you have with your AR, I would definately not want to fire it like that, it could make your problem worse or it could be dangerous for you and those around, the 308 and 223 lowers are different, its sorta like the TC Encore and G2 frames..look the same but are different, the 308 platform is much larger, Im fairly sure you probably couldnt even snap a 308 upper on a 223 lower, if your looking for a 308 lower a local shop here in Central Ohio had like a dozen DPMS stripped lowers last week.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Remove the charging handle, does the carrier move freely without it? Did you use ,milspec parts of good quality? If carrier moves freely you may just have a out of spec charging handle ?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

yes the bolt carrier moves freely without the handle in. it was a bushmaster bolt carrier and the charging handle i am not sure about . i got it off gunbroker and i will check it out. thanks guys i am going to take it to the local gunsmith in town here to have him check it out to be on the safe side. i will update to let you know what i find out.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Before you do check something else. So with the rifle broke open the charging handle and bolt carrier moves freely?
Can you push the buffer in with your finger? Is it possibly binding ?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont know what it is called because i dont know all the terminology the long pin that the charging handle hole goes on it seems to be sticking on that. it looks long and silver colored. that is wher eit is sticking at


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you mean the carrier that the bolt rides in?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

no , i dont think. you know the charging handle has a little round hole on the end, there is a silver pin that the charging handle slides onto it. it seems that is where it is sticking at. if you need me to take a pic i can to show you. thanks for everyones advise


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Please post a pic


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think he is referring to where the gas tube comes back and into the gas key.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

OK,The charging handle is hitting the gas tube. The tube may be slightly bent? How does it look?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

that is probably it, i am going to take a good look in the morning, i just received today a 20'' complete upper from rra and it is smoother than heck. i am going to compare the 2 to see the difference. but i do believe you are right odnr that seems right. i am going to get the pics up tomorrow to show you for sure.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

just wanted everyone to know that i took the ar today to a gunsmith and he fixed it in around 5 min. i asked him what was wrong and he said it was bindingup it there and he oiled it and worked it and it works like a champ now. once i get the scope on both of them i will post some pics. i just wanted to thank everyone who offered their info andwisdom to me, i am sure i will have more lol scott


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any books out there that show you step by step the process of building your own AR ? I have been comparing prices on stripped lowers if I go that route and build my own. I have never done anything like this before so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. BD


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

AR15.COM has a step by step instructions with pictures


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

orlando is right that is what i used also. they also have on youtube videos from brownells that show you how to build them also. both will work for you and they are free


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

BigDog68 said:


> I was wondering if there are any books out there that show you step by step the process of building your own AR ? I have been comparing prices on stripped lowers if I go that route and build my own. I have never done anything like this before so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. BD


Family, friends, loved ones, it will effect every one you know. Your work will drop off and your boss will notice this foggy look in your eyes as you daydream about springs, flash hiders, and pistons. Your bank account will mysteriously get smaller. Your FFL will have you on speed dial. By the time you realize it the damage will already be done. But above all you will have fun.


----------

